# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Palindroom reuma

## omaPia

Vorig jaar is bij mij palindroomreuma geconstateerd. Ik slik sinds november plaquenil. 
Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee,met plaquenil en met palindroomreuma?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo omaPia,

Jammer dat er nog niemand gereageerd heeft  :Frown: 
Op http://www.reumaforum.nl/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=1625 staan ervaringen van mede lotgenoten, dus misschien dat je daar iets aan hebt?
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

